# What are the Optimum Water Parameters for Bettas?



## BettaBeauties (Jun 11, 2011)

*Good Day!*

I hope you're having a pleasant one.

What are the Optimum Water Parameters (ideal, or min/max ranges) for Bettas?

Your information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The most ideal are everything being at 0. Ammonia and nitrite should always be 0, and never let nitrates get higher than 20. If they are reaching 20, do a waterchange.


----------



## BettaBeauties (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info... doesn't get any easier than that... even I can remember "Zero"... what about water hardness?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

As bettafish15 has already posted...ideally you want ammonia and nitrite 0ppm and nitrate 5-10ppm......... for pH and hardness....Bettas generally adapt to your source water pH and hardness without any problems and you don't need to change these with any chemical additives....

As you already know...water quality is really important and you can monitor most water prams...but you still have DOC's and for most hobbyist we don't have the ability to test.....however, regular water changes based on tank size, filtration, bioload, feeding etc....will take care of these issues......

Look forward to seeing pic and hearing more about your wet-pet......


----------



## BettaBeauties (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks OFL!

My Betta is sharing the tank with a Crayfish. I just found the Crayfish this past week in a stream. It's very entertaining, and I plan to keep it. I read that it likes a water hardness of 100 to 150... so I was wondering if that would be alright with the Betta.

I also just found the attached... attachment... (I hope this is my first time attaching something... Ps. I haven't been able to upload a Profile Pic... here goes...).


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I WOULD NOT KEEP A CRAYFISH WITH A BETTA. ESPECIALLY A WILD ONE. He will most likely kill the betta with it's pincers. It's not good to take things from the wild anyway, he may not be able to adapt and die.


----------



## BettaBeauties (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice... but don't panic... Rest assured, he seems happy, has been up til now, quite docile... and I'm taking great care of him... I've had him about 5 days now... he shares the 5.5 gallon tank with a Fathead Minnow and a Female Betta. I am new to all this... even the Betta... it's my first one... and the aquarium... I just set it up about 7 weeks ago. Believe me, I'm not about to jeapardize the health and well being of my Betta sweetheart.

The Cray seemed very content right from the beginning. I gave him a piece of shrimp and he dragged it into the cave-like lower level of a Balinese Lantern... and ate some of it. Since then he's also had some peas and I suspect he's even eating some of the betta pellets that sink to the bottom.

He's very active... and is very entertaining. In fact, the Betta often just hangs around watching him... and my cat, Kiwi, sits by the tank watching all. it's funny! This morning the Cray and the Betta were sharing the same cave! One on the left, the other on the right.

The Cray doesn't seem interested in the fish. Maybe in the wild, he never had the chance to eat a fish... or he just never considered them to be food... I don't know... 

He (or she... I'm just using "He" for convenience... I could use "It", but I felt that was a bit rude and impersonal)... He... seems to have made a "home" of sorts in the bottom of the lantern... this afternoon, he semi-walled in the lower level of cave... (see pic). Maybe He is a She and she's building a nest... more research needed. But he also likes to crawl in, on, around, and through the whole of it. From the inside, he can crawl from the bottom to the upper level and into the crown. In my opinion, It's a great structure to have in any tank... it's very versatile.

It was my intention to let him go after about a day, and after showing him to my sweetheart. But, He looks Happy! It seems to me he'd have a better chance of survival, and maybe a longer life span in my aquarium. He gets along great with the other fish.... and I've read on other websites and forums about how Crays can be very agressive... killing fish and such... but he's so docile and friendly...

I've had many wild creatures, orphans, injured... etc... and so forth, over the years... and I haven't made any pets out of them. It's a toss up. I could set him free... and then set one free from a pet store, or ebay, or aquabid... but then I might end up with one of those cantankerous, crabby, crays, that I've read about.

I also Love my Betta and want to get another one... Ps. I used to think that only the Males were beautiful... but then I learned, after first seeing some at the pet store, that the Females can be just as beautiful... and so I'm thinking getting another Betta might crowd things up... I have some thinking to do.

Again... he seems pretty darn happy... gets great meals... I'm doing research and making sure he's getting everything he needs... including but not limited to... the proper water parameters... which seem to be compatible with the Betta. I will give careful thought to your opinions... and I sincerely appreciate your input and feedback.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I see. However, you see those bold stripes on your female betta? Those are called Stress Stripes. Females show them when _*very*_ stressed. I don't think she much likes the tank setup. 

I really recommend you get the female her own tank. The water doesnt look very clean either, you should be doing 50-60% water change a week with that stocking level. Maybe a 25% one thrown in there too.

"and so I'm thinking getting another Betta might crowd things up... I have some thinking to do."

Male bettas cannot be housed together. Ever. Females, however, *can *be, but that requires a 10 gallon tank with at least 4 females. 5-6 is the best number in a Female Betta Sorority.


----------



## BettaBeauties (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info about the stripes... I'll keep an eye on that... the fish has a built in visual indicator regarding it's health and well being... she does seem a little down in the dumps now that you mention it.

The water is actually clearing up, believe it or not... I think I'm just now getting past "New Tank Syndrome". I do have to change some water... I'm using spring water... from the store. I hope that's Ok. We have well water from the faucet.

When I first set up the tank, I used the well water. It never cleared up. I cleaned out the tank, and used the spring water. It sparkled for awhile. I thought I could just use the faucet/well water for my changes. The water clouded up. Could be just coincidence, new tank syndrome, and all that... but from now on... unless otherwise directed... I'm using spring water. Since using the spring water for the changes... things are clearing up... slowly.

I don't think I'll be getting a male anytime in the near future. I like a peaceful tank. I won't have it any other way.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Please do keep an eye on it, the stripes are kind of a last resort for them, so when you see them, you know they're doing badly.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Hm, I've always read that bettas prefer soft, acidic water and have had success breeding them under such conditions. Of course, they're highly adaptable, so I'm sure hard water wouldn't be out of the question. Curious to see what others say.

As for the crayfish, I agree that it's not a smart idea. While it may not be the source of the stress, it's definitely a danger to your betta, especially when it gets older. He'll begin to try and grab fish out of the water as he gets larger (and boy, will he get big) and eventually be successful. They're not as slow as they look and they can extend those claws with breakneck speed. Just a heads up! 

Bettafish15, I believe the water is cloudy because it's cycling. I don't think it needs water changes yet. I could be mistaken, but that's my impression from the photos.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you have overstocking and poor stocking it is just a matter of time before thing go wrong........

Remember that once you take something from the wild and place it with tropical fish it can never be re-released into the wild or you can risk introduction of tropical pathogen into the ecosystem that the native species don't have resistant or antibodies to fight.......So please respect our ecosystem and destroy and dispose of the crayfish when the time comes.....

Good luck.....pH and hardness is the least of your worries......


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Speaking of crays - I have a question for future reference. 

Can a male betta and a marbled cray (they are the self cloning ones) live together? They aren't NEARLY as aggressive as most crays so I was wondering. 

Thanks!

To the OP - IMO, you are REALLY flirting with disaster!!!  If you INSIST on keeping the cray, I would get him/her a MINIMUM of a 10 gal. tank with lots of filtration and good coverage. They are regular little escape artists.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Water Chemistry Explained: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66595

Let me know if you have further questions!

I am also a little wary of the crayfish. Considering you picked him up from outside, he may have carried along some bacteria, viruses or fungi that could be potentially harmful to your fish.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

lion mom said:


> ...marbled cray (they are the self cloning ones)...


Really? *INSTANT GOOGLE SEARCH*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been keeping marble crayfish for about 6 years and have yet to be successful keeping them with Bettas.....that long tail is just too tempting for this 5-6in long cray...true the marble crayfish claws are somewhat small and great for tearing apart your excess snails and plants....but they can snap the tail off clean to the caudal peduncle and that can take months to heal.....cool critters none the less...all you need is one and soon you will have 50 or more tiny crays.....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I have been keeping marble crayfish for about 6 years and have yet to be successful keeping them with Bettas.....that long tail is just too tempting for this 5-6in long cray...true the marble crayfish claws are somewhat small and great for tearing apart your excess snails and plants....but they can snap the tail off clean to the caudal peduncle and that can take months to heal.....cool critters none the less...all you need is one and soon you will have 50 or more tiny crays.....


Thanks, OFL - just the info I was looking for. :-D

What about with a plakat?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't keep PK so not sure...but the crays also snap off both male and female tails so I would say they would be in danger too....and guppies......


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok - glad I asked BEFORE I tried it. LOL! 

Thanks again, OFL!!!


----------

